# Dookie takes a dookie in the first round.



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

'nuff said, Carolina is next.

Robert
An equal opportunity hater.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

ReALLY, IM LOOKING AT THE SCORE NOW AND I SAYS UNC UNC, SO UMMM I THINK WE KNOW THE TEAM TO BEAT IN THE TOURNEY, BUT YEAH DUKE WAY TO GO BOYS!!!


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

hahahahahahahahahahahaha, who the hell is virginia commonwealth? aren't they a highschool team???? hahahahaha, duke sucks!!! :lol:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

ya, well not surprised one bit. and apparently no one else is, you know how I know that.................................after that game, I didn't get 1 call from anyone on my cell............usually after a dookie loss I'll get 7-10 depending on the drunkeness of buddies. they were either all passed out by then, or sleeping in their bed with Roy Williams posters cuz they want his hot bod and cool hair do.

UNC may fall, if they do, it would have to be in the Final 4. Hate to see that I picked them as NCAA champs uke:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Tator said:


> Hate to see that I picked them as NCAA champs uke:


I saw that this morning, I was quite impressed. I would have given you a call, but I showed compassion and figured a first rd loss was punishment enough. My phone lit up like a christmas tree however when duke went down.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

870 XPRS said:


> Tator said:
> 
> 
> > *I picked them as NCAA champs* :bartime: :jammin:
> ...


Werd.

I too was impressed! Can't we all just hug a Dookie and make up? They're going to endure these jabs for another year as it is... Should we kick a dog when it is down? Well Ok maybe this time we should... you have to admit watching the players and fans gloat their victories was hyptocritical over the years. Now watching them have a few years of mediocrity is very satisfying....

Let's face it... very few if any of those guys would get in to Duke solely on scholastic merit alone if they didn't bounce a round orange rubber ball and were 6'8" tall. It is very frustrating to those of us who would have loved to go to Duke but another admission slot was taken by an undeserving underperforming athlete (notice I didn't say student-athlete.. as very few deserve that moniker at the D1 level)

Sorry went off on a tangent there!  I'm just really enjoying this win! It's even more satisfying that although I might be getting my butt kicked in the Pick'em league, I went with my hunch and still figured they'd lose in the 1st round.

This just show that they got into the tourney on name alone, and were barely deserving of an NIT bid, let alone an invite to the Big Dance.

Ryan


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

> you have to admit watching the players and fans gloat their victories was hyptocritical over the years. Now watching them have a few years of mediocrity is very satisfying


Yeah, like UNC did from what 2000 to 2003, somewhere round there, they were down big, the duke/unc game wasn't even fun to watch in those years because duke murdered them!!!!!! so NOW the shoe is somewhat on the other foot, I think the duke team this year is better than the UNC team in them years, but that's another story. let one not forget that their team has also been through their struggles, I think your forgetting that one



> This just show that they got into the tourney on name alone, and were barely deserving of an NIT bid, let alone an invite to the Big Dance.


Now I'd say that's going a little overboard, just cuz a team loses in the first round doesn't mean they deserve to be there. That's the kind of idiots that don't know **** about bball with the kind of talk you got going there.

I think Duke deserved their seed, they just didn't play up to it. I honestly thought they could win 2 games for fear of being overlooked, apparently not. Duke was mediocre, not a great team this year, I'll admit, and people with great NCAA minds would also agree, but they DESERVED their seed in the tourney

go have some kool-aid with the radical lefty's BEN


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Yeah I'd say finishing 7th in your own conference warrants a 6 seed.................. uke:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

and what conference would you be talking about???? maybe the best in the country maybe???? how would've they finished in other conferences in the country????? probably a little better than 7th I imagine, or are you too narrow minded to admit that at least?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

You know that I believe that the ACC is the strongest. Note: every ACC team has won in the tourney and NIT, besides duke. G. Tech is down to UNLV by a few points right now though. It's more or less a mute point, I thought duke was deserving of around an 8 seed with their poor finish to the season and weak showing in the ACC tourney (8 or 6, it really doesn't matter all that much). I usually cheer for all ACC teams in the tourney unless they are playing UNC of course. I get really sick of talking heads in the media thinking there is a better conference out there. How many years in a row does the ACC have to prove it's dominance?

Duke has probably the best recruiting class in all the country coming in next year, it won't take them long to turn things around. Coach K didn't give much credit to VCU after the loss yesterday, in my mind somewhat of a classless act again. Only referring to his club being so good for so many years an upset was bound to happen. It was a damn exciting game.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Tech went down to the runnin' rebels................


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

870 XPRS said:


> Tech went down to the runnin' rebels................


There goes another pick of mine..

I'm 0'fer with some of my picks that I really thought would win... :eyeroll:

Ryan


----------

